# Broken Purr



## HersheysKiss (Apr 12, 2007)

I always have wondered if Apollo was the only kitty with a broken purr. Ever since he was a little kitten he has never purred. Well I can't say never. When he is very happy and content he will have a very short burst of very quiet purr. Its more of a vibration than a purr. It only lasts for 3seconds and is very easy to miss.

Anyone else have a purrless cat?


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

How cute!
My baby Rubilla (RIP) was VERY vocal and purred all the time, Tiger purrs a lot and loud, perhaps is the breed?


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't know if its the breed. Hersheys has a full fledged, very loud purr. You look at her the right way and her motor starts running.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Perhaps Apolo is not a vocal cat, I don't think you should worry though. All cats aren't the same :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali still doesn't meow. She opens her mouth and a "kaaaaaaaa" comes out, almost like a little lizard hiss. And now when she jumps down from something, she makes a squeaky noise, like a cat toy. 

Sometimes I have to put my hand to Cinderella's throat to see if she's purring. I think it's an individual cat thing.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Tiger can purr but can't hiss, I forgot to say that, sorry!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sometimes Arianwen can purr so loud you hear her across the room, other times just a soft noise almost like snoring comes out.
I asked the vet and he didn't know why.


----------

